# Never seen this one.



## norman vandyke (Mar 29, 2017)

Obviously, this is pallet wood. What is it? It is not in my possession. I might ask if i can have it tomorrow though. Whatever those dark spots are, they run through to each side.


----------



## phinds (Mar 29, 2017)

That's good photography, Norm, considering that you don't have the piece in ideal circumstances.

The dark spots look to me like adventitious buds. See if you can get it and get a good end grain shot and a cleaned up face grain shot so that we can see more detail than just the dark spots.

I've seen a fair amount of pine like that but I think pallets are usually made from harder woods than pine.


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 29, 2017)

phinds said:


> That's good photography, Norm, considering that you don't have the piece in ideal circumstances.
> 
> The dark spots look to me like adventitious buds. See if you can get it and get a good end grain shot and a cleaned up face grain shot so that we can see more detail than just the dark spots.
> 
> I've seen a fair amount of pine like that but I think pallets are usually made from harder woods than pine.


It looked and felt pretty light and I do see pine pallets frequently. Still looks cool. Even if it turns out to be pine, I'll be asking about it tomorrow and hopefully I can take it home and do something with it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 29, 2017)

I just looked at the end grain pic. Kind of overlooked that the first time. DEFINITELY points to adventitious buds, whatever kind of wood it turns out to be.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 29, 2017)

I found a 1x4 at menards that looked almost exactly like that but then spots were a little thicker. I wasn't sure what it was either I ended up buying just because it was something different


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2017)

I agree, it looks like pine I have seen, I have run across it occasionally in lumber piles at the borgs, it is somewhat common for pine I think....


----------



## Palaswood (Mar 30, 2017)

you found a pallet made of Pecky Pine.

sweet!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice Pallet Norm,

What country is on the IPPC stamp. Is the little oil like stains from the wood, or a product in house? Looks like some bark inclusion too...have you been back to work, did you get it...


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 1, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice Pallet Norm,
> 
> What country is on the IPPC stamp. Is the little oil like stains from the wood, or a product in house? Looks like some bark inclusion too...have you been back to work, did you get it...


Have not been back to that place since but I usually deliver there a couple times a week. I don't remember seeing bark inclusions but I did notice at least two knots.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> Have not been back to that place since but I usually deliver there a couple times a week. I don't remember seeing bark inclusions but I did notice at least two knots.



Ok, I thought it looked like bark material along side the bud growth in the endgrain shot...


----------

